

Show HN: Prescreen - new movie streaming / traction for filmmakers - tyisathome
https://prescreen.com
Hey HN,<p>I'm one of the founding engineers of Prescreen.  We're disrupting the movie distribution space by bringing new movies directly to consumers via streaming online.<p>For consumers, we feature a single new unseen movie each day.  The movie remains on Prescreen for 60 days. Customers who purchase the movie have a 48 hour period to view the movie once they start watching.<p>For independent filmmakers, we provide a launchpad to getting distribution. Films are like startups in many ways - you get a bunch of great people together and work your ass off to produce an awesome product. Then comes the hard part - generating enough interest in the film to get distribution, which is analogous to getting enough traction to land series-A funding. Prescreen provides an initial audience for the film, and more importantly, provides insights into the addressable market.<p>We produced our MVP in about 3 months with 3 engineers, leveraging a bunch of newer tech including MongoDB, the Lithium PHP framework, and Cloudfront.<p>Would love your feedback on the product and the space.<p>https://prescreen.com<p>Regards,
Tyler
======
tyisathome
Hey HN,

I'm one of the founding engineers of Prescreen. We're disrupting the movie
distribution space by bringing new movies directly to consumers via streaming
online.

For consumers, we feature a single new unseen movie each day. The movie
remains on Prescreen for 60 days. Customers who purchase the movie have a 48
hour period to view the movie once they start watching.

For independent filmmakers, we provide a launchpad to getting distribution.
Films are like startups in many ways - you get a bunch of great people
together and work your ass off to produce an awesome product. Then comes the
hard part - generating enough interest in the film to get distribution, which
is analogous to getting enough traction to land series-A funding. Prescreen
provides an initial audience for the film, and more importantly, provides
insights into the addressable market.

We produced our MVP in about 3 months with 3 engineers, leveraging a bunch of
newer tech including MongoDB, the Lithium PHP framework, and Cloudfront.

Would love your feedback on the product and the space.

Regards, Tyler

